# Brembo 17z calipers(MKIV R32)



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! Looking to install a set of Brembo 17z calipers on my MKIV R32, but can't seem to find adapters anywhere. I did find some on ECS Tuning but it seems they don't sell them separate, only with the stage 4 BBK. I would appreciate any help I can get from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## klethers (Dec 29, 2009)

http://creationsmotorsport.com/products-by-category.php?main=5&catID=8


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks bro! I ended up buying these off of ebay.co.uk
posting the link here as an option if anybody else needs help with this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161356955786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you ever install these? Just got a set was curious how you liked them? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes I did. I no longer own the car, but I absolutely loved them. M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Any install info for me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

If you are installing them on a MK4 R32 there are a few things I would like to warn you about. First is you might need spacers to clear the calipers(depends on what rims you got). You'll need to cut a small piece off of the bottom of the brake dust shield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm running 18x8 ultraleggeras OZ'S and it looks like spacers might be needed which I have some 8mm laying around I can use.and I'll look at the dust shield for that piece to cut thanks! How did bleeding them go? I have read a couple post about air being trapped?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bleeding them took a bit of time, but it's not bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

You installed the mount brackets first then brakes right? Was told I needed shorter bolts...? Just have oem bolts not sure if that's an issue as well?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

funny you had yellow ones as well! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes that's something else I forgot about. You'll need shorter bolts, but they are easy to find. I found some at a local parts store for trucks. I think I got 3/4 long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you tap on caliper for air release? While bleeding

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not I did not tap on caliper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

That's just a suggestion I read to do to help... lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Those are gonna look very nice with the OZs. I ran some BBS CHs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice! Did you match the rear with color? What size spacer did you need?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was in the process of getting the rear calipers done, but then I sold the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I used 15mm spacers up front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Gotcha I planned to leave mine blue till I decided if I liked the yellow as my R32 is bmp and wheels are black so feel like maybe a bumblebee look lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

What did you use to bleed your brakes I have a power bleeder from ecs hoping that will do the trick

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think you'll like it yellow. It's gonna pop out very nice. Maybe get some oz center caps in yellow.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

You should be golden with the powers bleeder. I bled mine manually with the help of a friend bumping the brakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

And did you get different bolts or use the oem ones for the brackets?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

The kit I got came with all the hardware, but for some reason the bolts that hold the bracket are too long. You won't have to use the oem bolts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

All I have are the oem as I bought off a vortex member he said I needed shorter bolts but couldn't find any at the hardware store

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Try using the oem bolts, they might be too long but I guess you can cut them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I was told that too... I'll try to find some shorter ones I guess as I need to find an Allen key as well for my brackets the... not sure on what size Allen it is though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

Well thanks for your help and tips! Will post up once finally installed.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

No problem brother. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYdude (Nov 22, 2011)

Old thread.. sorry. 
I need brackets for the 17z calipers on the Mk4 R32 and cannot seem to find them.


----------



## jannerboy (May 24, 2016)

SKYdude said:


> Old thread.. sorry.
> I need brackets for the 17z calipers on the Mk4 R32 and cannot seem to find them.


Did you source these? Have a look at epytec.de as they should have them. ship worldwide as well.


----------



## futureEA888 (26 d ago)

do bigger brakes really help with braking?


----------

